# Parking at Albuquerque



## john Porco (Oct 18, 2017)

I will be traveling out of ABQ in two weeks and will need to park my car for a week. Anyone have ideas about parking near the station and alternatives. I noticed that there is a parking garage across the street. Is this a safe location to leave a car overnight? There was a previous discussion on this topic, but it was from 2007.


----------



## me_little_me (Oct 19, 2017)

I have never had a problem around ABQ and have a sister and niece that live within walking distance. I wouldn't leave anything of value visible in the car or park a fancy or new car there.

There are alternatives. Parking at some Railrunner stations.

Parking along the route of the 66 bus which has an express bus.

Parking at the airport but it cost $$.

You might also check upscale hotels for less expensive (than airport) parking.


----------



## gswager (Oct 27, 2017)

You can park at off site airport parking and grab bus #50 which goes through airport and then continue to downtown bus transfer station which is right next to Amtrak/Greyhound station. I can't remember the name of parking lot, I think On-Time.


----------

